# Spain on a budget



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

We've had a 4 week break from our travels and we're itching to get back on the road again. We've decided that we will head across southern Spain with Portugal as our target. We intend to do this trip on a strict budget and plan to spend no more than we would by staying at home. Fortunately, we don't have to budget for any ferry crossings so the only potential extra cost is fuel. By our reckoning, the amounts we save on water, electricity, logs, fuel for the car and 'excess' food shopping will let us break even - we'll see...

So the route will take in Aires where possible, which is our preference anyway, and we will avoid any road tolls - again our normal preference. The basic route plan is as follows:










The Aires en route are:

* Ibi
* Cartegena
* Venta el Peral
* Alcaudete
* Cabra
* Valverde del Camino
* Tavira

Very happy to hear advice from others who may know of other good stopping places close to this route.

If all seems to be going according to our budget planning we'll then spend a little while exploring southern Portugal as it seems that the weather has improved following the attrocious winter. Inspired by some of the excellent blogs I've been reading we'll stay at some great sounding wildcamp spots. We have little experience of wildcamping and, although we are happy with our leisure battery and solar panel arrangements, it seems water and waste capacities will dictate how long one can stay in such places, again, we'll see....

Our blog will be updated as we travel


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

I hope you are not disappointed with Spanish aires. If you were to travel nearer to the coast then you could use the wild camp places and aires listed here. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-57501-.html.


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

C7KEN said:


> I hope you are not disappointed with Spanish aires. If you were to travel nearer to the coast then you could use the wild camp places and aires listed here. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-57501-.html.


Thank you C7KEN much appreciated info 

The locations may not suit this trip but will come in handy sometime.

We haven't stayed before at any of the Aires I've listed. The only Spanish ones we have used in the past have been Morella and Peniscola which were ok.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Neilmac.
I think that you have decided on your route, however if not cast in stone, If I were you, I would consider going into Spain via the northern border at Irun and then going via the N121a up to Pampalona, then N113 to Alfaro, Cintruenigo, then the C101 to Agreda, Almenar & Almazan, At Almazan the N111 to Medinacelli and here the N11 to Madrid with no tolls at all.
From Madrid I would head to Badajoz which is the border with Portugal. This avoids the Algarve which is so British.
Whichever way that you go, I hope you enjoy.
This way you are travelling through what I call the real Spain and you enter the real Portugal.
During my trucking days I used this route approx 3 times per month to Madrid with a Portugal once per month (roughly)
Check this out for more detailed info
http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/european/970-mid-spain-route-directions-via-irun.html


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Grath said:


> Hi Neilcac.
> I think that you have decided on your route, however if not cast in stone, If I were you, I would consider going into Spain via the northern border at Irun and then going via the N121a up to Pampalona, then N113 to Alfaro, Cintruenigo, then the C101 to Agreda, Almenar & Almazan, At Almazan the N111 to Medinacelli and here the N11 to Madrid with no tolls at all.
> From Madrid I would head to Badajoz which is the border with Portugal. This avoids the Algarve which is so British.
> Whichever way that you go, I hope you enjoy.
> This way you are travelling through what I call the real Spain and you enter the real Portugal.


Hi Grath, thanks for that it sounds a good route.... if we were coming from the north :wink: This trip starts from where we are now which is south of Valencia.

The route you suggest will be good for another trip though, as you say some of 'real Spain', Extremadura and the like is beautiful. Thanks again


----------



## Manchego (Sep 26, 2009)

Why not head along the Costa del Sol and pop into gib to fill with cheap diesel and any other goodies priced in sterling, and then go along the atlantic coast from Tarifa. Loads of great wild camping spots along there. In my humble the beach at Conil is about the best in Spain.


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Manchego said:


> Why not head along the Costa del Sol and pop into gib to fill with cheap diesel and any other goodies priced in sterling, and then go along the atlantic coast from Tarifa. Loads of great wild camping spots along there. In my humble the beach at Conil is about the best in Spain.


Hi Manchego, Thanks for the suggestion - might do that on another trip, maybe on return from Portugal - we'll see how the budget is doing by then


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

I can vouch for the aire at Cabra as its adjacent to one of the via verde cycle routes.......hardstanding for 4 or 5 vans......waste water disposal.....water tap and nice and quiet during the week......try to avoid weekends if you can.....
Once in Portugal my advice is to get away from the coast if you are looking for no hassle quiet stopovers.......have fun.......I'm heading back there myself in around 2 weeks.....then heading north......

Lynda


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks Lynda, Cabra sounds good


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

C7KEN said:


> I hope you are not disappointed with Spanish aires.


Well certainly not so far (except for Cartagena anyway :wink: ).

We wildcamped first night but then have stayed at aires including Ibi, which was fine for a basic facilities aire. We enjoyed the morning entertainment supplied by the local 'old boys'










Then we moved on to the aforementioned Cartegena and gave that a miss, opting for Calnegre near the coast - a nice friendly aire.










And, tonight we're at Venta Del Peral enjoying the distant views of snowcapped mountains










Blog updated with more pics too


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Our last stopping place in Spain before venturing into Portugal was in the lovely town of Cabra, staying at the superbly located Aire. Being Easter weekend it was great to be based in a town and be able to watch the religious processions that the Spanish are so good at - a couple of photos to illustrate:




























Our blog has been updated as we have found some wifi


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, our trip is nearing its end as we're nearly back at our home on the Med side of Spain.

We saw some of Portugal staying on the Algarve for this trip, the weather wasn't too great for some of the time but still great and a fantastic country to visit. Look forward to getting into the 'real' interior on our next trip 

Clifftop parking at Senhora de Rocha, Portugal









Portugese fishing boat (was!)









Portugese gent waiting for his mates to turn up









Stylish townhouse in Silves, Portugal









Parked up at the aire in Altura, Portugal









There are not many chimneys or pylons in southern Spain and Portugal that don't have one of these nested on top!









We set out to make this trip within a very strict budget and in the next couple of days we'll be able to finalise the figures... so far its looking good!

Cheers for now.


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

*Mission accomplished!*

If you have been following these posts or our blog you will already have gathered that we have had a great little journey, been to some fab places and enjoyed some great company with new friends. Our trip through Spain to Portugal did however have other aims and, in addition to the ubiquitous researching along the way for new sites or aires we were looking to complete the journey within the following guidelines:

- the first to spend no more on housekeeping per day than our 'home' budget
- the second to limit our diesel to our 'home' energy costs which includes electric, wood, gas, and water etc.
- to have fun and experience what the southern areas of Spain and, fingers crossed Portugal, have to offer us.

Typically we ate well and healthily, obviously any slip-ups we had in the way of cheese and biscuit 'dinners' resulted out of meeting some good company on our journey. We say shame on them for leading us astray! Using aires and free / wild camping meant that our 'stopping fees' were kept to a minimum although that is quite normal for us when travelling.

We were away for 26 days and covered 1348 miles. Totaling all our receipts for diesel, propane, campsite costs (including laundry) and food, drink etc. we spent 528 Euro - had we been at home for the same period we would have spent 550 Euro.

The end result is that we have come in under budget by a princely 22 Euro which is actually not bad at all. Our biggest extravagances along the way were a tank full of premium diesel by mistake and keeping the water fired up with gas when we had electric hook up at a campsite. :roll:


----------

